# WindowsXP nach Gentoo installieren

## JKRock

Hallo,

 ich muss leider ein WinXP auf meinen Laptop installieren auf dem ich schon ein Gentoo laufen habe.

Ich habe zwar genügend Plattenplatz dafür frei, weiss aber, dass das schwer sein soll.

Der Grub-Bootloader wird ja von Windows überschrieben....

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Anleitung oder kann mir Tipps geben.

gruß JKRock

----------

## Reto Hasler

Hallo

Als erstes muss der freie Speicherplatz auch eine eigene Partition sein. 

Dann musst Windows wie gewohnt installieren. Wie du richtig bemerkt hast, wird so dein Bootloader überschrieben.

Wenn Windows installiert ist, kannst du mit einer Live-CD das System laden und den Bootloader wie bereits bei der Erstinstallation installieren. Danach Grub-Konfiguration anpassen, damit du beim Start die Wahl zwischen den Betriebssystemen hast. Wie Grub installiert wird ist hier beschrieben. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

Hoffe hilft dir so weiter.

Gruss Reto

----------

## mick3yz

Hallo,

kannst Dir aber auch deinen jetzigen Bootloader in einem file sichern

```
dd if=/dev/hdX of=MBR_Sicherungsdatei bs=512 count=1
```

nachdem du dein Windows installiert hast nimmst dir ne livecd und schreibst dein gesicherten mbr zurück

```
dd if=MBR_Sicherungsdatei of=/dev/hdX bs=512 count=1
```

quelle: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Windows_nach_Gentoo

gruß mickeyz

EDIT: natürlich musst deine grub.conf dann auch dementsprechend anpassen  :Wink: 

----------

## JKRock

danke für die schnel antwort,

leider muss ich gerade feststellen, dass keine primäre Partition frei ist, Windows braucht das aber anscheinend für seinen bootloader - was kann ich machen?

gruß JRock

----------

## Reto Hasler

Hallo

Also du könntest evtl mit PartitionMagic die Partitionen verschieben (Primär zu Sekundär). Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das wirklich geht.

Alternativ kannst du auch images aller Partitionen machen, die Festplatte anschliessend neu Partitionieren (natürlich so dass erweiterte Partitionen gebildet werden) und anschliessen die Images wieder einspielen.

Aber was macht man mit 4 primären Partitionen für ein Betriebssystem? Bist du sicher dass alle 4 bereits benutzt sind? Oder ist einfach kein Platz mer da um eine neue zu erstellen?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Reto Hasler wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber was macht man mit 4 primären Partitionen für ein Betriebssystem?

 

Zumal Linux gar keine primären Partitionen braucht. Dem Kernel ist das komplett wurscht...

Tobi

----------

## Reto Hasler

Was möchtest du mit dem Windows denn genau machen? Evtl würde dir auch eine Virtuelle Maschine, die du unter Gentoo laufen lässt, helfen. Somit müsstes du nichts auf der Festplatte schieben sondern hättest eine virtuelle Festplatte die du als normale Datei handhaben kannst.

Würde dich so etwas intressieren, würde ich dir DosBox empfehlen: http://www.virtualbox.org/

Aber vorsicht, mit wenig RAM sieht es gleich schlecht aus wenn du Gentoo und Windows gleichzeitig am Laufen hast. Wie bereits erwähnt, wäre es intressant zu erfahren, was du mit deinem Windows so anstellen willst (Spielen, Programme die nicht unter Linux laufen, Tests ....).

----------

## schachti

Wenn das Windows zum Spielen (von 3D-Spielen) gedacht ist, bringt Virtualisierung nichts, das ist einfach viel zu langsam für solche Zwecke.

Wenn es nur um bestimmte Anwendungen geht, reicht VirtualBox oder Wine in vielen Fällen tatsächlich aus.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hi,

Windows XP braucht zum funktionieren die erste Primäre Partition der Festplatte, mit der 2., 3. oder 4. funktioniert es nicht.

Du kannst Windows XP auch auf eine Logische Partition Installieren aber die erste Primäre wird auf jeden Fall für den Bootloader gebraucht.

Weiß nicht wie das bei Vista ist aber bei XP ist es so.

CoS24

----------

## firefly

falsch WinXP braucht nicht die 1.Primäre partition sondern es braucht eine Primäre partition zumindestens für den Bootloader und diese Partition muss als "bootbar" markiert sein (das boot flag).

----------

## schmidicom

Genau genommen brauchte nicht mal DOS zwingend die erste, zumindest nicht als ich noch mit DOS arbeitete. Und das ist ja der Vorgänger von Windows und dessen Bootvorgang wurde übernommen und hat sich seit dem nicht verändert. Sowas allerdings hinzubekommen war damals etwas schwerer als Heute.   :Wink: 

Windows installiert einfach das kleinste Programm im MBR das man sich vorstellen kann. Dieses kleine Programm sucht die gerade aktive Partition der Festplatte und lädt die erste Datei die sich darauf befindet. Was normalerweise der Bootloader von Windows ist. Erst dieser ist in der Lage den Kernel von Windows zu starten und das mit den angegebenen Parameter. Und da die Partitionstabelle vom MBR auf 4 Zeilen beschränkt ist, sind nur 4 Primäre Partitionen möglich und aus diesem Grund erlaubt dir Windows auch das installieren auf einer erweiterten/logischen Partition nicht.

An dieser stelle Denk ich immer "Warum einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht, aber was solls"

Falls du dein Gentoo noch nicht installiert hast würde ich dir empfehlen erst die Partitionierung vorzunehmen und zwar so:

 *Quote:*   

> HD 250GB (Alles Primäre Partitionen)
> 
> 1. 100MB ( Bootpartition von Linux "ext2" )
> 
> 2. 2GB ( SWAP-Speicher von Linux "swap" )
> ...

 

Danach erst Windows auf der vierten zu installieren und dann Gentoo.

OT:

Ich persönlich würde es sehr begrüssen wenn endlich die neuen Computer mit einem EFI anstelle von einem BIOS auf den Markt kommen würden. Denn dann gibt es auch neue Harddisk's die keinen MBR mehr haben sondern genau das machen was sie schon seit jeher tun sollten. Daten speichern, und fertig.

EDIT:

Sorry hab dein post wohl nicht richtig gelesen hast Gentoo ja schon drauf.

In dem fall ist das nachträgliche neuinstallieren von GRUB nach der Windows-Installation wohl unumgänglich.

Was du aber auch machen kannst ist dir eine neue Windows-InstallCD zu bauen mit N-Lite.

http://www.german-nlite.de/

Da kannst du das Neuschreiben des MBR abstellen damit hast du dann eine Windows-InstallCD die deinen MBR nicht mehr überschreibt. Ausserdem kannst du auch gleich noch ein par andere dinge im Vorfeld einstellen und die Windows-Version auch gleich auf den aktuellsten Stand bringen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> danke für die schnel antwort,
> 
> leider muss ich gerade feststellen, dass keine primäre Partition frei ist, Windows braucht das aber anscheinend für seinen bootloader - was kann ich machen?
> 
> gruß JRock

 

Mach doch ein Tar-Archiv von deinem Gentoo und schiebs auf ne neue Platte oder DVD temporär.

Alles Paritionieren wie du es willst

Windows Installieren

Archiv entpacken

grub.conf bzw menu.lst anpassen

fstab anpassen

grub neu in den MBR schreiben.

----------

